# Women who don't want sex.



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's a question for any married women who have not had sex in the last year, and not wanted it.

If you were on the Pill, have you kept taking it even though you have not intended to have sex? If so why?

I'm interested to know the answer to this. Men are welcome to answer if they have wives that fit this bill.


----------



## LaCuriosa (Jan 13, 2010)

MT,

I don't quite fit the "married, don't want it, still on the Pill" description, but there are a few reasons a woman might choose to keep taking BC.

If you have irregular periods or severe menstrual cramps, the Pill can give you regular, lighter periods, often with decreased or even no cramps. Oral contraceptives can also improve acne and provide some protection against PID, iron deficiency, PMS, etc.

I believe the "no period" or "only a few periods a year" options are popular with women who may not want to deal with periods. Having just spent a weekend backpacking during "that time," I can relate to wanting to avoid a period at a less-than-ideal time.

HTH!


----------



## Luvmybabe (Mar 6, 2010)

I was on BC for 10 years finally had enough when my married just about went to hell over a no sex life. I got off BC 2 years and that was the best choice I think I have ever made, my sex life is great now. 
To answer your question yes I still took it when we didnt have sex why I have no idea I guess to be protected when maybe we did do something and that WAS very few times


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Luvmybabe-

Very interesting, thank you 

I hope others will chime in.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

MT... read my new thread on the pill! I am stopping it ASAP... been on it 8 days and my sex drive is GONE, and if you remember I am a high sex drive woman to me this is like death... cant wait to be normal again. I would rather have miscarriages than endure what I have for the last 8 days any longer!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

toolate-
Another interesting read, thank you.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

We never went anywhere that long, but we did go through a period of her having a hugely diminished sex drive. She had been on the pill off an on for 10 years. After the birth of our 3rd son though when she went back on the pill (Yasmin) it really affected her. She was having horrible mood swings, heart palpitations, cramps and a hugely reduced sex drive. 

She stopped the pill and after it left her system she went back to her normal self. It was astonishing how much it affected her.


----------



## Luvmybabe (Mar 6, 2010)

Mark Im glad you started this thread. I forgot to add in my post my age I was in my early 20's a great prime to have a wonderful sex life but the pill stopped that for me, another thing I would like to add is I never once thought it was the pill doing that to me so hopefully other women out there thats on BC will read this thread and might do more research on this and what ever is best for their bodies. My H got a vasectomy and its been great until now his sex drive has went down when mine is at it highest go figure lol


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

This might sound weird but after I got off the pill I felt a kind of emptiness for a while, I guess the hormones were making me happy and horny but I also had my mood swings though lol

Haven't had sex since giving birth, separated and not interested in taking the pill just yet. No sex no pill for me!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Luvmybabe said:


> My H got a vasectomy and its been great until now his sex drive has went down when mine is at it highest go figure lol


How old is he?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

*LaCuriosa *& *cherrypie18*
Thanks for the info.

Keep it coming girls. We need a bigger data sample


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My daughter still has never done anything, yet she is on the quarterly shot - my choice, as she is now in college and you never know. It regulates (removes) her period and her cramps, which is why she likes it.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

turnera said:


> My daughter still has never done anything, yet she is on the quarterly shot - my choice, as she is now in college and you never know. It regulates (removes) her period and her cramps, which is why she likes it.


Aren't there any serious side effects to this? Not having a period every month sounds a little weird to me... Isn't there a reason why we have periods though?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The hormone in the shot deals with that. It's call Depro Provera, or something like that, if you want to research it.


----------



## Luvmybabe (Mar 6, 2010)

He is 32 there has been some stress with job etc Im just trying to be there for him all that I can 




MarkTwain said:


> How old is he?


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Depo Provera - I heard about this hormone shot couple of years back and asked a few gynecs for/about it. All of them refused/seriously discouraged me from it saying it is not something recommended for young women or women who haven't had children yet. I am in Europe.

I heard about Depo Provera from a friend my age - I guess when you demand it, you get it. She's been having the shot for a couple of years, she has had severe menstrual problems (as in not really having her periods, but pretty much "staining" every other day, which leads to iron deficiency etc). Regardless, she still continues to have the shot as she claims she doesn't like the regime of remembering to take the pill every day.

When it comes to pills - if taking a pill affects a woman in a bad way (loss of libido, weight gain, continuous morning-like sickness etc), it means that this particular pill is just not working for her. Go back to a gynec and try another pill. It is just a question of finding the right one, that juust works for you. While hunting for the right pill for me I actually stumbled upon one brand that increased my sex drive even more.

Also I am not sure if it is a standard practice - all the gynecs I've been to talked about it, but again my Depo Provera friend hasn't once heard about it from her doc - but you should have certain liver enzymes checked prior to taking the pill and then every 6 months or so (AST, ALT and one more I can't remember the name of).

Forgot I should probably mention - just in case I scared the sh*t out of somebody LOL - the liver enzymes checkup is a simple blood work thing.


----------

